# May I kiss you?



## ronanpoirier

Hello, everybody. I'd like to have this sentence translated into Korean 

"May I kiss you?"

It's supposed to be said in an informal situation, then, I need an informal version of it (I'm sure Korean, as other languages, have differences between informal and formal treatments). However, this version still has to be respectful. 

Oh, yeah, and, please, I'd like to have a transliteration of the sentence too so I can know how to pronounce it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## glaspalatset

키스해도 될까요? ki-ss-hae-do deol-gga-yo? (both informal/formal)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Thank you very much. Or "komawoyo"? Something like that.  It was REALLY useful


----------



## Polak2008

키스 해도 될까?
Korean not only has informal formal differentiation, it has the most complicated , I think, this thing in the world...
more complicated than Japanese...
you can say
키스한다 
키스합니다 
키스해 
키스해요
키스하나이다
키스하오
all mean kiss, but iddfrent speech styles.


----------



## notnotchris

Isn't there a word, Poppo, that also means kiss?

퍼 빼?


----------



## Ishnumy

키스한다 - this would be "I'm going to kiss you" or "I'm kissing you" 
키스합니다 - "going to kiss you" but more formal
키스해 - "she/he/they are kissing" or "wanna kiss?"
키스해요 - this would be "I'm kissing" like answering someones question or "let's kiss"
키스하나이다 - this doesn't make any sense.  하나이다 would apeear in bible or somthing or like an Ancient Korean book that is very very very formal.
키스하오 - it doesn't make sense

Also the tone can change the meaning. For example: 키스한다 means "I'm going to kiss you" but it can also mean "someone is kissing someone" and can also mean lots of other things. But no sane Korean would use this in everyday conversations because you sound like a robot or it sounds like you're giving out a command to a soldier.

the best is "키스해도 될까요?" mentioned by glaspalateset
If you want a informal one "키스할까?" but this kinda sounds like a 양아치(not a gangster but something close to it) so i wouldnt recommand it.

Korean is the most scientific language or so I've heard. Well, I speak Korean, English, Japanese and Chinese like a native and I think Korean is the most flexible and fun language. From my experience you gotta live at Korea to Korean.

//notnotchris:
it's popo 뽀뽀
it's not a kiss you would do between a honeymoon couple. It's a kiss you would do between a mum and her son or somthing. And normally on cheeks.


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

I have a very good suggestion you might use. It's originally intended to be funny, but it really fits the situation:

우리 심심한데 뽀뽀나 할까? (in


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

I have a suggestion, this might sound a little weired but I guarantee it works 100%.

우리 심심한데 뽀뽀나 할까? (has to be uttered in a manly, boss-ly way)


----------



## iridescentmoon

haha I totally agree with the above post. It means "Eh, we're bored, there's not much else to do, so how about a kiss?"  It'll definitely draw a good laugh - and every girl appreciates a sense of humor!

Transliteration: ooree shimshimhandeh ppopponah halggah? You can add "yo" at the end if you want it to be more, uh, respectful


----------

